
Destroyer and Teacher: Managing the Masses During 1918–1919 Influenza Pandemic - JdeBP
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2862334/
======
JdeBP
Other interesting reading matter:

* _Ethical and Legal Considerations in Mitigating Pandemic Disease: Workshop Summary_. National Academies Press. 2007. ISBN 9780309107693. [https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK54167/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK54167/)

* _National Strategy for Pandemic Influenza: Implementation Plan_. Homeland Security Council. 2006. [https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/pdf/pandemic-infl...](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/pdf/pandemic-influenza-implementation.pdf)

* _Managing epidemics Key facts about major deadly diseases_. World Health Organization. 2018. [https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/managing-epidemics/...](https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/managing-epidemics/en/)

